# Ground coconut vs coconut flour



## whole milk (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,

Again, I'm playing in the kitchen.  I have a lot of dried coconut in my pantry so I'd thought I'd dry it out by toasting it in the oven and test out some variations on a flourless cake, some macaroons, and maybe a cookie or two.  

Looking around for idea on the net I found lots of recipes that use "coconut flour" but nothing for ground toasted coconut.  Would they be the same thing?  Has anyone any experience in either they can pass on?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 31, 2009)

Toasting coconut lessens it's ability to be hydrated, sort of like browning flour for a rue (sp) will lessen its ability to thicken a liquid. So, if you are using the cocnut flour in a flour capacity then the toasted version will not do the same thing. However, if you are using it to flavor then is will do the same thing.


----------



## MostlyWater (Oct 31, 2009)

i add it to my granola.  mmmmm


----------



## whole milk (Nov 2, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Toasting coconut lessens it's ability to be hydrated, sort of like browning flour for a rue (sp) will lessen its ability to thicken a liquid. So, if you are using the cocnut flour in a flour capacity then the toasted version will not do the same thing. However, if you are using it to flavor then is will do the same thing.



Thank you for the information.

The morning after it came out form the oven I put it in the food processor expecting to grind it to a powder but it turned into a paste, a kind of "coconut butter".  I thought for a moment, added some egg yolks, sugar, vanilla and rum then took half out and added a measure of flour to the remainder and baked cookies with pecans on top.  They were pretty good.  

The first batch without flour really sizzled from the oil when they came out of the oven and felt heavier on the palate then those with the flour added in.  Both were good but surprisingly their wasn't a strong flavor of coconut.  

Any suggestions on where to take the recipe or proportions?

I was thinking of adding some leavening and maybe an equal measure of oatmeal to help absorb the oil and preserve the chewyness. For flavoring, the rum wasn't a bad idea but I think it's better suited for cakes.  Maybe chocolate (without oatmeal) or almond flavoring.  A tropical cookie doesn't appeal to my mind; pineapple, mango or citrus feel more for pies and cakes.  What do you all think?

Cheers


----------

